# Should I worry? Spreading legs and laying on belly



## AnimeAngel333

Spoink has never exhibited this behavior before. She always ALWAYS sleeps in her tube, but for some reason, she is now doing this (picture) spreading out her legs and laying on her belly near the door to her cage and the ramp to her food. I thought she was done quilling, but she is still losing quills and shedding hair (not sure if it's related.) Should I be worried? Is there anything I should check for? Thankies, Spoink's worried mommy


----------



## Puffers315

Whats the temp in the cage? Splatting as that position is called is done for several reasons, one is when they're content, another is when they're too hot. How many quills is she loosing, and has she been checked for mites (or showing signs like lots of scratching, etc)?

Also if she has a second level, the ramp needs to be enclosed and there needs to be some sort of wall on the second floor, so she can't walk off the end. Hedgehogs have crappy eye sight, and a fall of even a few inches can cause damage.


----------



## AnimeAngel333

Puffers315 said:


> Whats the temp in the cage? Splatting as that position is called is done for several reasons, one is when they're content, another is when they're too hot. How many quills is she loosing, and has she been checked for mites (or showing signs like lots of scratching, etc)?
> 
> Also if she has a second level, the ramp needs to be enclosed and there needs to be some sort of wall on the second floor, so she can't walk off the end. Hedgehogs have crappy eye sight, and a fall of even a few inches can cause damage.


Well I turned her heater on earlier, because her water was too cold for her to get in. She also just finished eating her favorite food, so maybe it is a bit of both. She doesn't scratch and I was told to look for crust or dandruff-like debris to see if she had mites. The only crust she has is from anointing. She has had a ramp since I got her and I couldn't find a fence or enclosing but I kept a close eye on her the first week and she has had no problems with it but I put a lot of extra bedding down just in case. She is very aware of when she feels the lip of the shelf also, and immediately turns back towards the middle of the shelf. Thankies for the prompt reply, phew! I was worried she might be getting sick or something. <3


----------



## Puffers315

AnimeAngel333 said:


> because her water was too cold for her to get in.


No probs, sounds like she's well versed in the ramp and shelf, I could see it if they're young enough and have it, I know some can be totally aware of the edges, others will walk right off them, hehe. I'm just curious what you mean by her water, water bowl or does she have like a mini pool in her cage? Either way, most people would recommend having a thermometer right in the cage, I like to use those indoor/outdoor ones with the wire probe, you put the display unit above the cage and zip tie the probe in the cage in the middle rear at floor level, gives you an idea of temp top and bottom. Long as she's in temps above 73'F she's fine, when you hit above 78'F is when it starts getting hot for them, but it all depends on the hedgehog. But unless she's acting funny besides splatting out like that, she's probably just happy and content.


----------



## PJM

She looks adorable. I wish mine would splat more.


----------



## susanaproenca

Mustard is the queen (or Colonel) of the splatting. She splats all the time during bonding time, splats when she goes back to her cage, splats after eating and before wheeling. I remember the 1st time I saw her doing it though, I though she was sick :lol:


----------



## LarryT

Judging by the look of that 1st pick I'd say your hedgie is too hot. Looks like she is laying on that plastic trying to get cooled off. Do you have a thermometer in/around your cage? Also as Puffers stated all ramps and second levels need to be secure to prevent injury.


----------



## krbshappy71

> Well I turned her heater on earlier, because her water was too cold for her to get in.


Get in? Why is she getting in the water? How did you determine it was too cold for her to get in?

How are you regulating the temperature of her cage, is the heater on a thermostat?


----------



## AnimeAngel333

I regularly measure the heat in and around her cage. I gave her a larger water bowl to jump in because sometimes she seems to enjoy water. I treat her like a baby, if the water is too cold to my wrist, I simply flip on her heater on that one corner of the cage. She can go to the other side and be away from the heater if she is too hot. Her cage usually stays around 68°F, when I got her from the breeder he kept her in the basement and it was cold for me! She did look absolutely adorable, but I just had to make sure she was okies. Splat would be a good hedgie name.


----------



## susanaproenca

AnimeAngel333 said:


> I regularly measure the heat in and around her cage. I gave her a larger water bowl to jump in because sometimes she seems to enjoy water. I treat her like a baby, if the water is too cold to my wrist, I simply flip on her heater on that one corner of the cage. She can go to the other side and be away from the heater if she is too hot. Her cage usually stays around 68°F, when I got her from the breeder he kept her in the basement and it was cold for me! She did look absolutely adorable, but I just had to make sure she was okies. Splat would be a good hedgie name.


Hi AnimeAngel,

Do you leave the water bowl in the cage all day, or only when you're supervising her? Don't forget that after giving your hedgie a bath or after swimming time, you have to warm her up with a blanket or cuddling with you until she's dry again.


----------



## schmelderz

I think it's normal. I have a picture of my hedgie splatting. XD

Btw, this was taken during the first week I got Prickles home, so please don't yell at me for using newspaper. I was ignorant back then >.<


----------



## AnimeAngel333

susanaproenca said:


> AnimeAngel333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I regularly measure the heat in and around her cage. I gave her a larger water bowl to jump in because sometimes she seems to enjoy water. I treat her like a baby, if the water is too cold to my wrist, I simply flip on her heater on that one corner of the cage. She can go to the other side and be away from the heater if she is too hot. Her cage usually stays around 68°F, when I got her from the breeder he kept her in the basement and it was cold for me! She did look absolutely adorable, but I just had to make sure she was okies. Splat would be a good hedgie name.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi AnimeAngel,
> 
> Do you leave the water bowl in the cage all day, or only when you're supervising her? Don't forget that after giving your hedgie a bath or after swimming time, you have to warm her up with a blanket or cuddling with you until she's dry again.
Click to expand...

Thankies for worrying but she only gets in when I put something near it like a towel


----------



## Hedgehog Grove

AnimeAngel333 said:


> I regularly measure the heat in and around her cage. I gave her a larger water bowl to jump in because sometimes she seems to enjoy water. I treat her like a baby, if the water is too cold to my wrist, I simply flip on her heater on that one corner of the cage. She can go to the other side and be away from the heater if she is too hot. Her cage usually stays around 68°F, when I got her from the breeder he kept her in the basement and it was cold for me! She did look absolutely adorable, but I just had to make sure she was okies. Splat would be a good hedgie name.


The temperature in her cage if it is at 68F is too cold for her. Recommended is at least 72F, which should never drop below this unless your wanting to risk hibernation. It should be a constant, not when it starts to get cold in her cage.

Also her ramp and other level needs to be enclosed, it doesn't matter if she is aware of the edges of not, it is another risk you are taking. Even the smallest of falls can result in horrible consequences.


----------



## hercsmom

Herc is a regular little splatter, but the first time he ever did it we finally figured out it was way too hot in our house. We could tell because he dug around in his bedding until his tummy was pressed against the plastic of his cage and pressed his face into the cool plastic. Now, he splats everywhere! (this pic was taken the night he was too hot) It's cute when he splats now, he loves to have his tail or his bum quills rubbed!

All splatting and cuteness aside though, the issues going on in that cage (like the water and ramp) NEED to be fixed ASAP, these aren't just suggestions on what maybe needs to be done. The more experienced owners on this forum are telling you this because they know from experience what can happen, and I'm sure we would all rather you take the time to fix these than have something horrible happen to your baby. I'm not saying this to be mean or try to scare you, but better safe than sorry.

[attachment=0:jpwnpw3d]Herc splat.JPG[/attachment:jpwnpw3d]


----------



## Ariel

Please fix the things necessary like taking out the water when you aren't there (she could get too cold or drown somehow), enclosing the ramp and shelf, and putting in a cage thermometer and increasing the heat. You seem somewhat flippant about all everyone is telling you. We're just trying to look out for your hedgehog because you're too ignorant to be. I don't mean to be rude, but please, make the changes for your lovely hog's sake.


----------



## AnimeAngel333

No reason to be so rude. I already said if I could find something to enclose her shelves I would. There is no reason to insult my intelligence because I am a new owner. I also have 5 dogs and 4 cats, am full time in school, and have a job. So excuse me if I have a life and can't devote every waking minute to my hedgehog.


----------



## jinglesharks

AnimeAngel333 said:


> No reason to be so rude. I already said if I could find something to enclose her shelves I would. There is no reason to insult my intelligence because I am a new owner. I also have 5 dogs and 4 cats, am full time in school, and have a job. So excuse me if I have a life and can't devote every waking minute to my hedgehog.


I don't think anyone is being rude. We are not insulting your intelligence for being a new owner- please don't assume we are being rude when we are simply trying to help. You don't have to devote every waking minute- I also have other animals, am full time in school and have a job, by the way- but fixing things that could potentially harm your animal are important. If you don't even have time for that, you shouldn't have one. Many of us have experienced hedgehogs attempting hibernation or injury from falls. If you post on this site, you are going to get advice from more experienced owners. I would think you would want that, especially being a new owner.


----------



## Puffers315

Ariel said:


> You seem somewhat flippant about all everyone is telling you. We're just trying to look out for your hedgehog because you're too ignorant to be. I don't mean to be rude, but please, make the changes for your lovely hog's sake.


Not that its really my thing to get in the middle of stuff but that above there, at least I would utterly go off on people if someone dared called me ignorant. Indeed Ariel said she doesn't mean to be rude, but thats after the fact. Just my opinion, she's taken the advise on the ramps and shelf, though you can see people keep repeating it.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

AnimeAngel333,
Please do not think we are trying to be rude. I don't think anyone here was being rude to you, but yes it is very important to give a hedgie a constant temp. above 73 degrees. The edges can easily be fixed by even taping a piece of cardboard to the ramp + ledges... That literally takes 10 minutes of your time.
Many of us have a job, other pets and are also full time students.
It doesn't take long to insure your hedgie's safety by taping a piece of cardboard. As for the heating, it takes maybe 20 minutes via the internet to order a CHE set up (which is recommended by many) which you will not even need to do anything to other than set it up, turn it on and adjust the temp. On the long run it will save you more time and keep you from worrying ^-^ Plus it is much cheaper than making your whole house warmer ^-^

None of us here are saying you are a bad owner or anything of the sort. We are all here to learn and receive/give advice. What we're saying is not to troll or insult you, it's for the safety and wellbeing of your hedgehog, and I'm sure you could appreciate that because I know you love him/her very much 


EDIT:
Just read what was said above, and sorry if I'm being repetitive!
I didn't read all of it before I commented, but yeah, cardboard would be a good choice, even if it was a temporary measure


----------



## Ariel

AnimeAngel, I apologize for calling you ignorant, though I maintain my stance on you needing to make the changes. I think you should take out the upper level if you can't enclose it. Just little changes like that.


----------



## AnimeAngel333

Thank you for apologizing. I do understand you are all just watching out but everyone repeating the same thing when I said I would take care of that ticked me off a bit. I did make changes to her cage and I will check out that CHE thing. Now I would likke to know what is recommended to trim her nails. A few sites said fine grain sand paper in her wheel should work, but I didn't know if there were any safer alternatives that she wouldn't maybe chew on and get sick. Thankies


----------



## Puffers315

Sand Paper Wheel is definitely a no, that's the problem with the internet, too many sites with bad information. I guess this method is used on rats and hamsters? Not sure, never owned any, but in short our guys have delicate feet and the sand paper wheel method would cause them to tear up their feet badly, makes me feel bad for people who don't check into things, use it, and wake up to a bloody wheel in the morning.

Best method is human nail clippers and being able to hold their feet and clip the nails. You don't want to clip too short, otherwise it might cut the wick (like your dogs) and thus cause bleeding, flour is a good method to stop it (probably know this from your dogs). But just like a dog, snip off a touch each time. The main problem is getting to hold their feet and stand still enough to clip them. If you got a baller than you get into trouble.

A good method I've learned is doing it when they are in the bath. You said your guy seems to enjoy water, so I'm not sure how that'll work, but at least most hedgehogs who hate water are usually too distracted trying to escape to pay attention to you holding and trimming the nails. They also will not ball up in the water, which is why the method tends to work out. If your guy is calm enough for you to handle his/her feet while not in the bath, then just do it there.


----------



## Nancy

It's always best when many people respond to something even if just to say basically the same thing. That way, chances are the information is accurate rather from only one person who may or not be right or someone who has no experience but is just mimicking what they have read, again, which may or may not be right.


----------



## AnimeAngel333

That's the problem I have, I can't get to her little feet!  I will try to bath method, thankies


----------



## Ariel

Sophie loves loves loves apple, so I'll put her on her back while I sit crosslegged and let her nibble at a piece while I clip her nails. She's much more interested in the apple than she is with me touching her feet.


----------



## AnimeAngel333

Yeah, I tried her favorite food which is usually a little piece of wet cat food but she grabs it and balls up to eat it so I still can't get to her little feet!


----------



## Judi

If you have someone to help you, you can have them hold the hedgie but let a foot drop between their fingers, then hold their fingers together so the foot can't escape, while you clip the nails. You can do it yourself as long as you don't mind flipping hedgie over (on a towel on your lap, maybe) once you've caught the foot.

I hold mine by their scruff, then grab a foot when they start to unball a bit. Their nails are a lot easier to trim than dog nails or bird nails, once you've done it a couple times. Mine both have clear nails so it's easy to see the quick. I've never cut one of their nails too short.


----------



## AnimeAngel333

I did it! She likes letting me rub her tummy after baths, so I just let her lay on her back while I clipped her nails.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Congrats on your success!


----------



## AnimeAngel333

Thanks but I am going to be moving out and they won't take pets. I already don't spend enough time with her and I don't know what I am going to do. :'(


----------

